
Show HN: resvg – a better SVG rendering library - RazrFalcon
<i>resvg</i> [1] is an SVG rendering library that aims to replace librsvg and QtSvg. It supports multiple backends and designed for edge-cases. It doesn&#x27;t support all SVG features yet, but it&#x27;s already has the best support for edge-cases [2].<p>In the latest release, I&#x27;ve added a Windows Explorer extension [3] which can be used to render SVG thumbnails via <i>resvg</i>. Previously, the only solution was to use <i>SVG Viewer Extension for Windows Explorer</i> [4] which use Qt4 SVG module, which is very primitive and outdated.<p>[1] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RazrFalcon&#x2F;resvg" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RazrFalcon&#x2F;resvg</a><p>[2] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;razrfalcon.github.io&#x2F;resvg-test-suite&#x2F;svg-support-table.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;razrfalcon.github.io&#x2F;resvg-test-suite&#x2F;svg-support-ta...</a><p>[3] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RazrFalcon&#x2F;resvg&#x2F;releases" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RazrFalcon&#x2F;resvg&#x2F;releases</a><p>[4] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;maphew&#x2F;svg-explorer-extension" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;maphew&#x2F;svg-explorer-extension</a>
======
app4soft
How set it to use by _nomacs_ [0]?

[0] [http://www.nomacs.org](http://www.nomacs.org)

